# Wtb: Elgin Robin & Skylark



## tesch (Apr 24, 2016)

Looking for an Elgin Robin and Skylark. Complete bikes ideal. Projects ok. Original or restored ok. On the Robin no fiberglass tanks. Message me or email me at schwinncruisers@gmail.com. Thx much. Andy


----------



## azbug-i (Apr 24, 2016)

@npence might still have his robin for sale


----------



## tesch (Apr 26, 2016)

azbug-i said:


> @npence might still have his robin for sale



If it's the one I'm thinking it had a fiberglass tank. Thx for thinking of me. I appreciate it.


----------



## zedsn (Apr 26, 2016)

I saw Nate's bike last weekend and yes it has a fiberglass tank.


----------



## tesch (May 1, 2016)

Still looking. Thx Andy


----------



## tesch (May 23, 2016)

Still looking. Thx Andy


----------



## tesch (May 31, 2016)

Still looking.


----------



## tesch (Jun 18, 2016)

Still looking. Thx


----------



## tesch (Jan 7, 2017)

Still looking. Thx! Andy


----------



## THE STIG (Jan 7, 2017)

Skylark $5500 no shpng


----------



## tesch (Jan 7, 2017)

Thx for sharing. Great bikes! It looks like we're located a little too far away from each other.


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 7, 2017)

Email sent.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 7, 2017)

tesch said:


> Thx for sharing. Great bikes! It looks like we're located a little too far away from each other.




Bikeflights shortens the distance! Gonna be tough if you are limiting yourself to local or close by.V/r Shawn


----------

